# Madeira island ex-pats



## SANSHA

I HAVE JUST JOINED THIS SITE AND WOULD LOVE TO MEET OTHER EX-PATS WHO NOW LIVE ON MADEIRA ISLAND. I HAVE LIVED ON THE ISLAND FOR SOME YEARS NOW, BUT LOOK FORWARD TO CHATTING WITH OTHER OVER 50's.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello Sansha and welcome to the forum.
I went to Maderia many many years ago.. but have to confess I got food posioning so was not too happy with my holiday lol
If you have a look at the other posts you will see they are done in lower case as upper case is considered as shouting and not good form.
Will be nice to hear your views on the island.

Maiden.


----------



## SANSHA

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello Sansha and welcome to the forum.
> I went to Maderia many many years ago.. but have to confess I got food posioning so was not too happy with my holiday lol
> If you have a look at the other posts you will see they are done in lower case as upper case is considered as shouting and not good form.
> Will be nice to hear your views on the island.
> 
> Maiden.


My Goodness Maiden, thank you ...that was a fast response. I have taken your advice and now all my messages will be lower case. Sorry about your food poisoning on your initial visit, but I am sure that things have changed dramatically. The Island is beautiful, spotlessly clean with little or no crime. Weather excellent with only 8 deg C variation between Winter and Summer. I still have family in UK so visit them quite often as there are frequent direct flights which take just three and a half hours. From my apartment I have magnificent views of the City of Funchal and Harbour. And what about yourself....it will be lovely to hear from you relative to your adopted country. Kind Regards.


----------



## MaidenScotland

SANSHA said:


> My Goodness Maiden, thank you ...that was a fast response. I have taken your advice and now all my messages will be lower case. Sorry about your food poisoning on your initial visit, but I am sure that things have changed dramatically. The Island is beautiful, spotlessly clean with little or no crime. Weather excellent with only 8 deg C variation between Winter and Summer. I still have family in UK so visit them quite often as there are frequent direct flights which take just three and a half hours. From my apartment I have magnificent views of the City of Funchal and Harbour. And what about yourself....it will be lovely to hear from you relative to your adopted country. Kind Regards.




You are welcome to visit all the other countries.. see how luck we are


----------



## omostra06

Hi and welcome to the forum, 
I was thinking about a small trip to Madeira at some point as easyjet fly there for around 30 euros from Lisbon.


----------



## Annabel

SANSHA said:


> My Goodness Maiden, thank you ...that was a fast response. I have taken your advice and now all my messages will be lower case. Sorry about your food poisoning on your initial visit, but I am sure that things have changed dramatically. The Island is beautiful, spotlessly clean with little or no crime. Weather excellent with only 8 deg C variation between Winter and Summer. I still have family in UK so visit them quite often as there are frequent direct flights which take just three and a half hours. From my apartment I have magnificent views of the City of Funchal and Harbour. And what about yourself....it will be lovely to hear from you relative to your adopted country. Kind Regards.


Hi I have just joined the Madiera forum...we have the offer of a swap for our property in UK for a house in Madeira. We are keen gardeners long for better winters. aged 73 and 66 are we too adventurous. Never been to Madeira (YET) is it Volcanic what about health and is it really hilly? We would be a mile from Calheta are there beaches?

Grateful for replies.


----------



## jsaffy

SANSHA said:


> I HAVE JUST JOINED THIS SITE AND WOULD LOVE TO MEET OTHER EX-PATS WHO NOW LIVE ON MADEIRA ISLAND. I HAVE LIVED ON THE ISLAND FOR SOME YEARS NOW, BUT LOOK FORWARD TO CHATTING WITH OTHER OVER 50's.


i just joined this forum a few minutes ago. i would like to relocate to madeira or the azores. i hope to arrive in the next few months and plan to start with some sort of tour of these 2 locations to determine which is best for me. i am a single woman in her late 50's. do you happen to know what portugal requires as savings (or pension income) to establish a temporary residency (for a non-EU citizen)? my resources are limited.


----------



## Annabel

Well an email stated I had a reply ...WHERE?


----------



## wink

Anyone thinking of relocating to Madeira should read the following.....hard times ahead! www.telegraph.co.uk/ne...debts.html


----------



## canoeman

jsaffy said:


> i just joined this forum a few minutes ago. i would like to relocate to madeira or the azores. i hope to arrive in the next few months and plan to start with some sort of tour of these 2 locations to determine which is best for me. i am a single woman in her late 50's. do you happen to know what portugal requires as savings (or pension income) to establish a temporary residency (for a non-EU citizen)? my resources are limited.


The general rule of thumb for income is the minimum wage for mainland that's around 485€ per month, might be different for islands.
You also need to allow for the cost of health Insurance.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Annabel said:


> Well an email stated I had a reply ...WHERE?




The email doesn't say you have had a reply to your question.. it is just informing you that someone has posted on the thread.


----------



## canoeman

Click on the link in the e-mail, just below sentence that says there's a reply it'll take you straight to the reply, if you don't then you probably won't be kept up to date.

This thread is located at:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...al/74448-madeira-island-ex-pats-new-post.html


----------



## siobhanwf

Annabel said:


> Well an email stated I had a reply ...WHERE?


Have you looked at your Private Messages?


----------



## nevaeh

Hi!

I don't live in Madeira but it is my hometown (homeisland?) so if anyone has questions I might be able to help 

With regards to living cost, the minimum wage is 500 euros but I would discourage an expat from trying to live off that... It does depend on your lifestyle though.


----------



## jsaffy

nevaeh said:


> Hi!
> 
> I don't live in Madeira but it is my hometown (homeisland?) so if anyone has questions I might be able to help
> 
> With regards to living cost, the minimum wage is 500 euros but I would discourage an expat from trying to live off that... It does depend on your lifestyle though.


thanks for confirming canoeman's estimate. very helpful.


----------



## donovan

jsaffy said:


> i just joined this forum a few minutes ago. i would like to relocate to madeira or the azores. i hope to arrive in the next few months and plan to start with some sort of tour of these 2 locations to determine which is best for me. i am a single woman in her late 50's. do you happen to know what portugal requires as savings (or pension income) to establish a temporary residency (for a non-EU citizen)? my resources are limited.


If you want to live in Madeira you will need at least a 1000€ per month to live on, as a non EU citizen you will have to check with you local Portuguese embassy for the details as you do not say where you come from. Madeira has better weather throughout the year and I have found the people are nicer in Madeira.


----------



## jsaffy

donovan said:


> If you want to live in Madeira you will need at least a 1000€ per month to live on, as a non EU citizen you will have to check with you local Portuguese embassy for the details as you do not say where you come from. Madeira has better weather throughout the year and I have found the people are nicer in Madeira.



Thank you for responding. I am from the U.S.A. Others suggested the government requirement was more like 500 Euros. Does your quoted figure refer to the government requirement for residency, or to the actual cost for a reasonable life in Madeira?


----------



## canoeman

Your original question was about possible proof of income which you might need for residency, which as I said is around the minimum wage, donovan is giving you a figure for for a reasonable life in Madeira.


----------



## jsaffy

canoeman said:


> Your original question was about possible proof of income which you might need for residency, which as I said is around the minimum wage, donovan is giving you a figure for for a reasonable life in Madeira.


thanks guys. i'm working on how to get there now. hoping for an end of may time frame. wish me luck!


----------



## canoeman

Yes god luck


----------



## jsaffy

canoeman said:


> Yes god luck


i suppose god luck is best, but i would be eternally grateful for just a little good luck!

am doubtful whether airing the following is appropriate but would very much like to hear some comments on the subject: as i mentioned before, my resources are limited. while researching the move itself, i have also considered ways of stretching the resources i have. two ideas are 1) house sitting and 2) live-in companion/caregiver situations. 

any opinions on the demand for these types of services in the expat 'snowbird'/retirement communities of portugal--particularly in madeira?


----------



## donovan

jsaffy said:


> Thank you for responding. I am from the U.S.A. Others suggested the government requirement was more like 500 Euros. Does your quoted figure refer to the government requirement for residency, or to the actual cost for a reasonable life in Madeira?


You need to pay rent, transport and food, a lot will depend on your lifestyle but that is the minimum, if you need to see a Doctor 60€ a visit plus medicines, bus pass min 45€ per month ++++
only being realistic
Regards


----------



## jsaffy

donovan said:


> You need to pay rent, transport and food, a lot will depend on your lifestyle but that is the minimum, if you need to see a Doctor 60€ a visit plus medicines, bus pass min 45€ per month ++++
> only being realistic
> Regards


realism is good. 

i notice your postings say you are living in madeira and, like me, have just joined expatforum in the last couple weeks. how long have you been established in madeira? is it meeting your expectations. are you a retiree? 

i can tell you that i live a very quiet life. more in to hiking and puttering around the house than night life. have never been much of a spender. i don't have any real expectations myself. my only goal is to relocate somewhere within my price-range, with a government that will let me stay a while. 

the only thing i've planned upon arrival is to spend all my free time learning the language as quickly as possible. i figured rent would take the largest bite each month. did you notice my reply to canoeman last night? i'm hoping, after a few months (for people to get to know me), that there are ways to defray that cost. my savings could stretch a ways if only food and small personal expenses are involved. could walk (or spring for a bicycle) to get around for necessities -- bus rides could be a treat rather than the rule. don't take medicines or see doctors much. haven't had medical insurance since 1994. i understand that medical insurance will be a requirement in portugal and something i need to budget for. i haven't costed that out yet -- will start as a tourist with travel insurance -- but get the impression that 100 euros/month might be a generous estimate?....

does this sound realistic?


----------



## donovan

jsaffy said:


> realism is good.
> 
> i notice your postings say you are living in madeira and, like me, have just joined expatforum in the last couple weeks. how long have you been established in madeira? is it meeting your expectations. are you a retiree?
> 
> i can tell you that i live a very quiet life. more in to hiking and puttering around the house than night life. have never been much of a spender. i don't have any real expectations myself. my only goal is to relocate somewhere within my price-range, with a government that will let me stay a while.
> 
> the only thing i've planned upon arrival is to spend all my free time learning the language as quickly as possible. i figured rent would take the largest bite each month. did you notice my reply to canoeman last night? i'm hoping, after a few months (for people to get to know me), that there are ways to defray that cost. my savings could stretch a ways if only food and small personal expenses are involved. could walk (or spring for a bicycle) to get around for necessities -- bus rides could be a treat rather than the rule. don't take medicines or see doctors much. haven't had medical insurance since 1994. i understand that medical insurance will be a requirement in portugal and something i need to budget for. i haven't costed that out yet -- will start as a tourist with travel insurance -- but get the impression that 100 euros/month might be a generous estimate?....
> does this sound realistic?


I have been in Portugal for 26 years in May, I am married to a local and have two children I worked here for 25 of those and am now retired. I am only offering my advice, If you want live the in the country, with the lack of medical facilities, I have seen many people come to Madeira and have got themselves into trouble when they live alone and after a while they leave disappointed. I could go on and on but I won't. There are many benefits as well. I am not sure you will get holiday insurance you will have to check. 
Regards


----------



## jsaffy

donovan said:


> I have been in Portugal for 26 years in May, I am married to a local and have two children I worked here for 25 of those and am now retired. I am only offering my advice, If you want live the in the country, with the lack of medical facilities, I have seen many people come to Madeira and have got themselves into trouble when they live alone and after a while they leave disappointed. I could go on and on but I won't. There are many benefits as well. I am not sure you will get holiday insurance you will have to check.
> Regards


i wouldn't try to live w/o medical insurance -- portugal requires it of non-eu visitors/residents. i would come in initially as a tourist -- that gives me 3 months to see how i settle. i would purchase the travel insurance (which includes medical) as part of the 3-month trip as a tourist visiting portugal. it would be replaced with normal medical insurance if i am successful in obtaining temporary residence at the end of the 3 months. otherwise, i'd leave the country (maintaining the travel insurance with its medical coverage) and repeat the process in another location. my 2nd tier possibility is the dominican republic. 

the 'trouble' you are referring to does have to do w/ medical insurance?... or were you referring to something else? if the problem is being alone, i'm afraid i can't change that. i have no immediate family.

wow. 26 years--most of your adult life. talk about a successful integration into a new culture! i appreciate your advice and opinions. with 26 years in madeira, your comments carry a lot of weight.


----------



## canoeman

Think Donovan might be referring more to peoples expectations or not doing their budgets realistically, I again would say that the mainland would offer you more choice and scope, and some possibility of stretching savings, island living is not for all.


----------



## donovan

jsaffy said:


> i wouldn't try to live w/o medical insurance -- portugal requires it of non-eu visitors/residents. i would come in initially as a tourist -- that gives me 3 months to see how i settle. i would purchase the travel insurance (which includes medical) as part of the 3-month trip as a tourist visiting portugal. it would be replaced with normal medical insurance if i am successful in obtaining temporary residence at the end of the 3 months. otherwise, i'd leave the country (maintaining the travel insurance with its medical coverage) and repeat the process in another location. my 2nd tier possibility is the dominican republic.
> 
> the 'trouble' you are referring to does have to do w/ medical insurance?... or were you referring to something else? if the problem is being alone, i'm afraid i can't change that. i have no immediate family.
> 
> wow. 26 years--most of your adult life. talk about a successful integration into a new culture! i appreciate your advice and opinions. with 26 years in madeira, your comments carry a lot of weight.


I would suggest you make all the arrangements for the visa first because I had a lot of problems when I went for my residencia and I could not do it here, I had to go back and forth to the UK it may well have changed just be aware there can be problems. When I was referring to "trouble" people get lonely and have difficulty being outside of their own country after the initial rush, that's why I would recommend at first you live in or very near Funchal from there you can go anywhere, then you can explore the different area's before you commit.
Hope this helps regards.


----------



## canoeman

Rules and regs have changed very much in 26 years for an EU Citizen very easy now, for a US Citizen not too bad, especially for a tourist Visa, but there are certain things you really need to do whilst in the States, like the compulsory FBI check, or necessary documentation that might need to be Apostilled, I'd check with Portuguese Consulate, especially if you plan on staying, it's all in the prepartion


----------



## donovan

canoeman said:


> Rules and regs have changed very much in 26 years for an EU Citizen very easy now, for a US Citizen not too bad, especially for a tourist Visa, but there are certain things you really need to do whilst in the States, like the compulsory FBI check, or necessary documentation that might need to be Apostilled, I'd check with Portuguese Consulate, especially if you plan on staying, it's all in the prepartion


Good afternoon Canoeman, It is easier in the mainland and cheaper to live having lived and worked in both. There are more UK and American Ex pats there and they have more activities available. The Island is definitely more difficult and more expensive. The British and American Consulates have closed although there is a telephone number but if you want anything it's Spain or the UK. 
Regards


----------



## canoeman

My reply was really to jsaffy, to point out there are documents etc she might require that are easy to get whilst *she* is in the States, but more difficult and problematic if in Madeira or mainland, and intending to make the visit more permanent.


----------

